# Charlie in the backyard



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

This is Charlie. When we adopted her from friends of ours. They thought she was a little boy but soon after we found out he was she and we just decided to keep her name Charlie.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

OMG, Charlie is such a cool looking cat. He looks like a tiger. He must drive all the local females wild


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

She said Charlie is a 'she'  That's okay, Charlie can be a boy or a girl's name! When I was a kid we had a cat that was so tough as a kitten and we thought it was a boy so we named it 'Spike'. One day Spike started having kittens, so we had to change her name to 'Spikey' lol!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> She said Charlie is a 'she'  That's okay, Charlie can be a boy or a girl's name! When I was a kid we had a cat that was so tough as a kitten and we thought it was a boy so we named it 'Spike'. One day Spike started having kittens, so we had to change her name to 'Spikey' lol!


I was mesmerized by Charlie, I guess I never read past her name, strange but true.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Gorgeous kitty. She is beautiful!!!


----------

